# Limpiar lector de CD equipo Sony fh-b711



## Fierrichu (Jun 19, 2006)

Soy un aficcionado y me gustaría saber como hago para limpiar la unidad de CD de mi equipo de musica.  

MARCA: SONY  Mini Hi-Fi component system

MODELO: FH-B711

En realidad lo que quiero saber es como se desarma para poder llegar al lector de CD.

Le saque los tornillos y abrí la cubierta, pero para acceder al lector que está abajo de todo, tengo muchas plaquetas de circuito y tengo miedo de romper algo.

Me supongo que no debe ser tan complicado.  Si alguien tiene información de como se desarma paso por paso como para un principiante se lo agradezco.

Saludos,   
Fierrichu


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2006)

Pues con mucha paciencia, una caja para ir guardando los tornillos y vigilando que todos sean iguales.

Ya linpie un aiwua y tube que desarmarlo completamente, desde entonces ya no me hace tanta gracia, el faenon no compensa.


----------



## Fierrichu (Jun 19, 2006)

Entonces hay que desmontarlo todo para llegar al lector de CDs?
Tiene que haber una via mas facil para desmontar el frente, o para acceder al lector de CD sin tanta complicación.

Por ahora gracias por el consejo


----------

